

Dell's new XPS 13 has a stunning edge-to-edge display - sz4kerto
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/6/7501385/dell-xps-13-2015-edition-announced-at-ces-2015

======
davidw
I wonder if we'll see a new Linux version based on this, akin to this one?

[http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd](http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd)

I have that and love it. Better battery life would be awesome, though.

~~~
peatmoss
Was just wondering the same thing. I would love to leave my current 2 device
setup (iPad for reading journal articles, which I do a lot; MacBook Air 11 for
everything else). The screen on the MBA isn't good enough for long reading
sessions and the iPad doesn't do enough to take over as a computer or even
remote access terminal.

A 13" QHD machine with tiny bezel seems quite nice if it supports Linux out of
the box...

